# 2010 Hoyt Bows



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

They all look wicked. The Contender Looks wicked for a target bow.

If I had cash I would get one ( maxxis) . But im getting the tubohawk in the winter.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

http://www.hoyt.com/compound_bows/


----------



## branderson (Jan 17, 2009)

Maxxis 35 and Continder Elite for me 
Hoyt has done it again!!!


----------



## hoytarchery7 (Apr 28, 2009)

yea i think most of the new ones look like the alpha-max i know after thanksgiving when archery season goes out my AM is for-sale and im goin and gettin myself a carbon matrix i gotta have one of them.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

hoytarchery7 said:


> yea i think most of the new ones look like the alpha-max i know after thanksgiving when archery season goes out my AM is for-sale and im goin and gettin myself a carbon matrix i gotta have one of them.


ummm dude u do know that bow is supposedly gonna be 1600 dollars right. idk bout u but me thats so outrageously stupid for a price on a bow i saw 1200 and thought that was outrageous. but whatever floats ur boat i guess


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hoytarchery7 how much do you think you are going to sell your AM for? PM me.
Thanks


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

i heard (from a verry reliable scorse (GRIV))that the contender is like shooting a reflex riser but feels like a deflex.

the only thing that i did not like was that the got rid of the UE and PE oww well that meand is that there will be a lot of the showing up in the classifieds for next to nothing so i can get a few more


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Is this a good set-up?
Alphamax 32
G5 Optix Se Sight
QAD Ultra-Rest HD 
Doinker Chubby Hunter


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

the maxxis nothing more than an AM with a rollerguard, i looked at them today. i drew one back, but couldn't shoot it. IMO the am is a better bow, or atleast just as good


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

ok i just saw the carbon matrix and WOW it looks like it has a lot of un nessesary parts to it
looks cool though


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

To me the contender looks like nothing more than an Ultra Elite with AM limb pockets. Almost the exact same bow. I think they will be converting all of their bows into that style soon. 

It might still just be me, but I think those limb pockets definitely resemble the Bowtech Center Pivot concept. I am not saying this as a fan-boy, and I know it is not actually a functioning center pivot riser, but the concept is still there. A longer pocket means more stable and less shock. If you look at their new recurve, it has the same idea as well. Call me crazy, but that is how I see it.


----------



## hoytarchery7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Mach12 said:


> ummm dude u do know that bow is supposedly gonna be 1600 dollars right. idk bout u but me thats so outrageously stupid for a price on a bow i saw 1200 and thought that was outrageous. but whatever floats ur boat i guess


the $1600 is just a rumor i remember last year when they said on here the AM was gonna be a $1300 price tag and i got mine in bone collector edition new for $730 sooo we'll have to see


----------



## hoytarchery7 (Apr 28, 2009)

archerykid13 said:


> Is this a good set-up?
> Alphamax 32
> G5 Optix Se Sight
> QAD Ultra-Rest HD
> Doinker Chubby Hunter


yea that sounds good i have the same rest"which is awesome" and stabilizer on my AM. and ill let you know when im sellin it it will prob be the end of november when the seasons out.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

ok I'm looking to spend maybe $550 barebow


----------



## hoytarchery7 (Apr 28, 2009)

ok ill prob be sellin it for like 550-600 barebow i just payed $780 with tax 4 months ago.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok I might buy it


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

you'ld be better off keeping you AM 32


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

gawsh if my dad hadnt gotten me my bow for my birth day i would have definitaly bought a new bow this year


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

hoytarchery7 said:


> the $1600 is just a rumor i remember last year when they said on here the AM was gonna be a $1300 price tag and i got mine in bone collector edition new for $730 sooo we'll have to see


there a thread a dealer made about it and he said it really is $1600 no joke. but he also saids its built like a tank.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Sighting In said:


> To me the contender looks like nothing more than an Ultra Elite with AM limb pockets. Almost the exact same bow. I think they will be converting all of their bows into that style soon.
> 
> It might still just be me, but I think those limb pockets definitely resemble the Bowtech Center Pivot concept. I am not saying this as a fan-boy, and I know it is not actually a functioning center pivot riser, but the concept is still there. A longer pocket means more stable and less shock. If you look at their new recurve, it has the same idea as well. Call me crazy, but that is how I see it.


Totally true. I can't really justify getting ridof my ultra elites for basically another ultra elite with with different limb pockets. I mean, will switching from an ultra to a contender elite make me go from a 25x shooter to a 30x shooter? 1390 shooter to a 1400 shooter? most likely no. So it is just not justifiyable to spend 1600 for a sweet orange color and new limb pockets.


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

bow slayer said:


> Totally true. I can't really justify getting ridof my ultra elites for basically another ultra elite with with different limb pockets. I mean, will switching from an ultra to a contender elite make me go from a 25x shooter to a 30x shooter? 1390 shooter to a 1400 shooter? most likely no. So it is just not justifiyable to spend 1600 for a sweet orange color and new limb pockets.


your definitely right but im going to get a new hoyt because the brought out orange


----------



## branderson (Jan 17, 2009)

hoytarchery7 said:


> the $1600 is just a rumor i remember last year when they said on here the AM was gonna be a $1300 price tag and i got mine in bone collector edition new for $730 sooo we'll have to see


Maybe $1600 but you won't able to buy it less than $1300.
Think of how much technology and engineering went in to the design and testing of that bow compared to the AM or new Massix. It has to cost that much. You won't see them in the 3 digit range in the near feature. The bow its self is amazing. It could possibly change the way bows are made. I see carbon risers getting bigger in the near future.
I shot the bow today and it's awesome. No vibration, holds like a rock, smooth draw and shot. Same with the AB! Could be the best speed bow to date!


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

How is the Maxxis? my friend wants to buy my monster so im in the market for a new bow if i find one i like better than the monster


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

IL_Bowhunter94 said:


> How is the Maxxis? my friend wants to buy my monster so im in the market for a new bow if i find one i like better than the monster


the maxxis is nice, but not worth the extra money over the AM IMO. you may want to look at the new alphaburner though


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

i lokked at them, the carbon matrix looks crazy! I think the new line of bows they released are going to be some top sellers.


----------



## will zila (Oct 12, 2009)

Mach12 said:


> ummm dude u do know that bow is supposedly gonna be 1600 dollars right. idk bout u but me thats so outrageously stupid for a price on a bow i saw 1200 and thought that was outrageous. but whatever floats ur boat i guess


i am just goona wait till next year to get a carbon matrix once all u addicts sell toures for a 2011 model then i can get it for 800 but it is a sick bow i just cant afford it


----------



## will zila (Oct 12, 2009)

archerykid13 said:


> Is this a good set-up?
> Alphamax 32
> G5 Optix Se Sight
> QAD Ultra-Rest HD
> Doinker Chubby Hunter


dont see why not i would put a limb driver on though i just got a free optix le so i am going to put thet on my v tec in place of my spott hogg at least for a while anyway


----------



## Hoythntr96 (Oct 6, 2009)

*New hoyt bows*

hey guys. I'm new to the forum and have been scrolling through threads to pass the time between school and hunting trips. I just bought the Turbohawk in august and it is an amazing bow. the draw is super smooth and its very fast and forgiving, even at 54# and 28" draw (im 13). It shoots average at about 250fps with a 350gr. arrow. I took it out last weekend and it didn't get even a scratch. Very nice bow, if your searching for a cheap bow($500) i would look into it


----------



## Hoythntr96 (Oct 6, 2009)

*2010 Hoyts*

I just read this whole thread and wondered about the new hoyts. I researched it because of a myth about the hoyt "katana." i found this crappy site that had them so i still kept looking. finally i got smart and went on the hoyt home page (duh) and i couldn't believe it! i totaly did not see this coming! i didn't think hoyt would come out with 4 new bows! i really can't wait for them to hit the pro shops!!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Have any of you guys looked at bear's new line of bows, they are pretty awesome one of them is a single cam that's as fast as the reezen.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

they all look the same but with different names ....? lol


----------



## kendallgw69 (Oct 23, 2009)

IL_Bowhunter94 said:


> How is the Maxxis? my friend wants to buy my monster so im in the market for a new bow if i find one i like better than the monster


just bought one today, bare bow was $899, it is awesome, fast and smooth


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

i hope they arent 1600 plz be rumors i mean 1000 is a good price but 1600 to much for me and many others


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

matrix is $1600, maxxis 31 is 899, maxxis 35 is 949, alphaburner is 999


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Mach12 said:


> i hope they arent 1600 plz be rumors i mean 1000 is a good price but 1600 to much for me and many others


I was at the shop tonight. Carbon Matrix is $1599. A bit ridiculous, I think...


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

n7709k said:


> matrix is $1600, maxxis 31 is 899, maxxis 35 is 949, alphaburner is 999


WOW, thats a bit ridiculous


----------



## Hoytkiller (Aug 18, 2009)

Mach12 said:


> ummm dude u do know that bow is supposedly gonna be 1600 dollars right. idk bout u but me thats so outrageously stupid for a price on a bow i saw 1200 and thought that was outrageous. but whatever floats ur boat i guess


yeah I was thinking about a matrix in tell the shop own said 1600!!! I need a new bow this year so I think I will get a 2008 AM 35.


----------



## hoytarchery7 (Apr 28, 2009)

N7709K said:


> matrix is $1600, maxxis 31 is 899, maxxis 35 is 949, alphaburner is 999


just seen the prices in the shop today didnt have a matrix but maxxis 31 829, maxxis 35 869, and alpha burner 889


----------



## Hoytkiller (Aug 18, 2009)

Hoytkiller said:


> yeah I was thinking about a matrix in tell the shop own said 1600!!! I need a new bow this year so I think I will get a 2008 AM 35.
> 
> 
> > meant *2009* AM


----------



## hoytarchery7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hoytkiller said:


> Hoytkiller said:
> 
> 
> > yeah I was thinking about a matrix in tell the shop own said 1600!!! I need a new bow this year so I think I will get a 2008 AM 35.
> ...


----------



## Hoythntr96 (Oct 6, 2009)

*Local pro shop*

One of the guys over at my local pro shop has a maxxis. he also has an alphamax and he says the draw is harsher, still as smooth but different. i look forward to shooting one (and hopefully the carbon matrix!!!) lol


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

shot the maxxis 31 good shooter smooth draw and the riser vibration the amax had is gone should be a good seller for them


----------



## hoytarchery7 (Apr 28, 2009)

archerykid12 said:


> shot the maxxis 31 good shooter smooth draw and the riser vibration the amax had is gone should be a good seller for them


what for riser vibration does the amax have ive never took notice to any


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Not trying to bash the carbon matrix, but why are people paying 1600 bucks for it? the specs arnt that great on it. I get having a strong riser, but really when was the last time you broke your riser  But the Maxxis, Alphaburner, and Contender's are nice


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> Not trying to bash the carbon matrix, but why are people paying 1600 bucks for it? the specs arnt that great on it. I get having a strong riser, but really when was the last time you broke your riser  But the Maxxis, Alphaburner, and Contender's are nice


I heard that Hoyt did not make this bow to be a seller. They made it to prove that they could and show the other companies what's up. But, I agree, I would never pay that much for a bow, even if it will never break.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

hoytarchery7 said:


> what for riser vibration does the amax have ive never took notice to any


its has a slight vibration when there isnt a stab or anything on the bow the maxxis is dead in the hand and to me was noticably quieter then the amax i think anyways


----------



## hoytarchery7 (Apr 28, 2009)

archerykid12 said:


> its has a slight vibration when there isnt a stab or anything on the bow the maxxis is dead in the hand and to me was noticably quieter then the amax i think anyways


yea i guess we all have our opinions when i hold my am strait out in my hand it doesnt tilt forward or anything it stays strait up and down something neither of my other bows do the stabilizer i have on mine isnt really that good just a cheap one and i personally dont notice any vibration on my 38 ultra on the other hand there is a ton of vibration it even makes the scope on the end of the sure loc come loose everytime i shoot


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

hoytarchery7 said:


> yea i guess we all have our opinions when i hold my am strait out in my hand it doesnt tilt forward or anything it stays strait up and down something neither of my other bows do the stabilizer i have on mine isnt really that good just a cheap one and i personally dont notice any vibration on my 38 ultra on the other hand there is a ton of vibration it even makes the scope on the end of the sure loc come loose everytime i shoot


ya its a very faint vibration but after shooting my guardian anc x force and stuff it was slightly noticable doesnt realy bother me that much as my target bow vibrates a little no big deal


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> ya its a very faint vibration but after shooting my guardian anc x force and stuff it was slightly noticable doesnt realy bother me that much as my target bow vibrates a little no big deal


ya you are dead on thats the same thing i noticed with those 2 bows


----------



## RollinCoal2 (Nov 1, 2009)

it says on hoyt's website quote "to keep things fair, were only releasing a few into the wild". does this mean there are more bows to come for 2010???


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

RollinCoal2 said:


> it says on hoyt's website quote "to keep things fair, were only releasing a few into the wild". does this mean there are more bows to come for 2010???


there talking about the carbon matrix and by this they mean there are only a certain amount that they are releasing to the public and dealers


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

In keeping my Alpahamax 32 its basically same thing as maxxis 31 with a roller guard and 2 seconds faster and possibly goin to buy a pse vendetta xs


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

the super hawk looks awsome:thumbs_up:shade::smile::teeth::BrownBear:


----------

